# Help Required



## stuartandgemma (Mar 5, 2019)

Good afternoon, my wife and I are looking to relocate to Cyprus, preferably the Protaras area. Having married in this area and also holidaying there every year, we would like find out as much useful information as possible, but we are not really sure where to start. Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Stuart & Gemma

There is a specific form for Eastern Cyprus which has more specific info on that area. Probably also better to post more details of your move to get relevant feedback such as timing, work/retired/ children/special requirements/interests etc

Good luck with the move

Garry


----------



## stuartandgemma (Mar 5, 2019)

Thank you for getting in touch Garry! 

At this time my wife works in banking and i am currently working as a technical trainer in a college in Glasgow. We would both be looking to work over in Cyprus, but not necessarily in the fields we are currently in. I am a time served mechanic and before going into training i was a master technician with jaguar, so would be happy to go back into the garage. We do not have children so other than selling our home in Scotland we do not have any real ties to keep us here. We will be holidaying in Cyprus this August and would like to have the ball rolling by this time.

I have tried to engage with English speaking garages but have never had any feed back. This may just be the way things work in Cyprus! Other than working in the bank Gemma has worked in a bar for the last 16 years.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Stuart & Gemma

I'm an ex banker, Lloyds TSB and I still work in the investment industry in Cyprus. Depending on what Gemma does, there could be opportunities in Cyprus.

Communications with Cyprus businesses are often difficult. Emails go unanswered and calls are unreturned. It's athe nature of the island I'm afraid. It is changing but slowly. If you were here on island, it's likely you would find employment but the salaries here tend to be much lower than UK and the working conditions lower (H&S is brand of shampoo here).

One thing I would say is that the last thing you should do is sell your home in UK. Rent it out and use the income to rent here in Cyprus until you decide if you are going to stay. I have given this advice to several people, the 2 I am still in contact with, didn't follow it and lived to regret their decision.

Protaras is a beautiful part of the island but it can be very quiet in winter. 

Think long and hard about what you want from the move, make sure you have a good reserve of cash behind you, don't buy the first property you see here (don't buy at all for at least 2 years) and expect life to be different.

Good luck

Garry


----------



## stuartandgemma (Mar 5, 2019)

Firstly thank you very much for the feedback Garry, this is exactly what we are looking for. it gives us a lot to think about! Is there any agencies or companies in the UK that can help us? or do you think it would be best for us to travel to Cyprus and try and get the ball rolling?


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

At the beginning of every season in Protaras there are plenty of signs advertising for bar and waitress staff, and in particular if you speak German, French or Russian, there shouldn't be any problem. But as said this is usually just seasonal work for 5-6 months of the year.
The majority of garage repair shops here are of course Cypriot and unless you speak the language I would have thought it doubtful you would get employment at one. There are a few 'English' garages around but these tend to be small 2 man bands. Probably your best bet may be as a mobile mechanic possibly specialising in performance vehicles, word soon gets around if a trades man is good and reliable and for those who are work appears to be plentiful.
As already said, emails and phone calls are rarely answered, particularly from abroad, so if you can come out and have a drive around to get a feel for the area, there is a good free magazine called 'Daxi' which covers the Famagusta area and is also available on line : www.thedaxigroup.com, a lot of trades people advertise there so have a look at that as well.
HTH


----------



## stuartandgemma (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks again for the info guys, that gives us a lot to think about before we visit Cyprus in August.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

stuartandgemma said:


> Thanks again for the info guys, that gives us a lot to think about before we visit Cyprus in August.


Hi Stuart & Gemma

If you come to Cyprus in August and expect to look around for work etc I'm afraid you will be disappointed. Cyprus is closed in August. 

OK, that was tongue in cheek but in reallity many businesses close down for as long as 3 or 4 weeks in August (more so from 15th onwards).

My company may be able to use Gemma's banking experience. I'll send you a PM so we can follow this up.

Good luck

Garry


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

oooops, it seems I can't send you a personal message


----------



## stuartandgemma (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi Garry, thanks for feed back regarding Cypriot holidays. Is it something at my end stopping PM being sent?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

GSmith said:


> oooops, it seems I can't send you a personal message


Should be ok now they have 5 posts.


----------



## stuartandgemma (Mar 5, 2019)

Garry this is Gemma's email address if you wish to send her information regarding work.
[Moderated)

Regards Stuart


----------



## stuartandgemma (Mar 5, 2019)

Please accept my apologies Veronica, regarding personal details.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

If you post personal email details on a forum you are likely to be swamped with spam mail. Now you have made 5 posts you can send and receive personal messages, go to top right of main screen where your forum name is displayed and click on private messages. HTH


----------

